# What is a '98 Litespeed Classic worth??



## JBF (Feb 6, 2002)

I'm looking at a clean used frame with 1" headtube. What do you think?


----------



## CDanRun (Jan 22, 2004)

*98 Classic*

My brother just bought a 2001 Classic, built up with Chorus and Rolf wheels for $1300. I wouldn't pay much more than $400 --That is, if it fits.





JBF said:


> I'm looking at a clean used frame with 1" headtube. What do you think?


----------



## Bocephus Jones (Feb 3, 2004)

*or less $*

1" headtube is not the standard anymore and the Classic isn't the top of the line or anything.


----------



## the bull (Jan 16, 2003)

*The point has been missed*

That is a nice bike. I have a Team Issue that has the classic geometery an I love it!
How are you going to build it up?
If you wanted something for club rides this is the best frame!
Just because it is not the top of the line does not mean it wont ride as nice as all their other bikes do! 
The frame and fork is worth around $700 to $800 dollars in very good condition.
Check ebay under completed items to get an idea of what stuff is going for.


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

*If it's real nice and $400, buy two...*

The steerer tube size is irrelevant. Ti is wonderful and the Classic is a great all-arround bike. It will last you forever and look as good as the day it was sold.

TF




CDanRun said:


> My brother just bought a 2001 Classic, built up with Chorus and Rolf wheels for $1300. I wouldn't pay much more than $400 --That is, if it fits.


----------



## JBF (Feb 6, 2002)

*I'm going to build it up with existing parts ...*

Time Featherlight Pro carbon fork
Chris King Headset
Campagnolo Daytona 9-speed drivetrain
Record Hubs w/American Classic CR350 rims (28H front, 32H rear)

This is a bike that will log about 60 miles a week, on weekends only. I am hoping it will be a comfortable and stable bike which can haul aging body through several more years.


----------



## the bull (Jan 16, 2003)

*Sounds good!*

I know you will love it! Post some pics after you get all built up!


----------



## IGotNuthin' (Feb 20, 2004)

*Still a sweet ride!*

Titanium won't rust and you can re-apply decals and headbadge! It's the classic ride!
It will still fetch a good price, just check e-bay!


----------

